
Alexa Skills Tutorials: Make Money with Alexa In-Skill Purchasing 2020 - itqwertz
http://alexaskillstutorials.com/2020/01/22/make-money-with-alexa-in-skill-purchasing-2020/
======
itqwertz
Feel free to give me feedback on this tutorial. I spent a lot of time
gathering this knowledge for my own skills and wanted to share it with the
world. The Amazon Alexa Developer docs are a bit vague, to say the least.

